# Kayfun Addtions



## Rob Fisher (7/7/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK (7/7/14)

Nice!


----------



## BhavZ (8/7/14)

freaking awesome

I like the k-pico and the dripper kit.


----------



## BhavZ (8/7/14)

This is also freaking awesome

http://www.cloud9vaping.co.uk/epage...ectPath=/Shops/yxve46fvrnud/Products/MF-K-GR2


----------



## BhavZ (8/7/14)

Puzzle drip tip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (8/7/14)

Great find!


----------

